# Bitminer Virus



## GSquadron (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all!
After i wanted to know more about bitcoin, i realized it was really stupid to use with my card so i decided to uninstall it. Even after i completely removed my old hdd 160Gigs i had a virus called bitminer, but i didn't know i had it in my pc.
When i opened my pc, i saw the gpu running in high temps and using a lot of power, which made me think it was a problem of the card. I was really scared to say the truth, because it never happened before. After some hours and updates of windows 7, i got a message about the bitminer virus. Threat was medium, but it used the power of the gpu and it was in the windows folder. Now the pc runs fine, but i opened this thread just in case, of any bitminer who their pc runs worse than it should.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 8, 2012)

Might not have been a virus, but either way I'll just use this moment to say
I was right! Bitcoin Botnet! Everybody be scared!

But seriously, maybe it just wasn't uninstalled fully, or whatever AV program you used detected it incorrectly (false positive) as they do aaaall the time.

And thanks for the warning - it just goes to show - if you want to start mining, talk to someone you know who does it and use recommended programs only.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2012)

bitcoins!! seriously though, you should format everything.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 8, 2012)

It was caught by windows 7 anti virus or whatever it has installed in, i dont really know the name.
Even worse, i was thinking that it has a very dangerous project at its back, because the power other people use from their PC, is told that they work for 'mining' blocks.
All that power i think is IMPOSSIBLE to be used by imaginary blocks, it has smth hidden from people,
none gives you money for 'nothing'. So bitcoins is smth that is even more dangerous than money

Also, i know a lot of viruses that are made in a manner that no Anti-virus in the world can get them.
I have my neighbour who makes viruses all the time and no anti-virus catches his.
He combines viruses with each other.
---Note: This is just for educational purposes. I am not responsible for any action taken!!!---

EDIT: Windows Defender was the name!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2012)

I am quite knowledgeable in bitcoin related information. What miner software were you using? Can you provide a link to where you got it from? What pool were you mining with?

It can mine fake blocks and use that much power but the question is why would it. Disconnect it from the internet and it wont be able to mine anymore.  Reformatting would easily fix but is annoying. Circumstances like these make that a smart choice though.

Please don't take this and think bitcoin is all bad. There are bad people and bad things(virus's) out there no matter where you look.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 8, 2012)

After making a scan with anti-malware:






@james
I actually dont have the links because i have formatted the pc 
But i remember quite well it was on a forum and one bitminer generated 120mh/s and one other (the latest version) 100mh/s
This sounds quite absurd. The server was the 4th one on the latest version and the 2nd from the older version.
If you provide me a screen shot of all the servers on your bitminer i will tell you which server it was.

Edit: Actually i opened the e-mail and found my e-mail registration there. The server was deepbit

I also found the bitminer program from the guy in the bitcoin forum with the latest version. 
Mind though that the old version was created by him too.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=552efdc446bb15bac819665b646b9614&topic=3878.0

Now the computer works perfect


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2012)

Thats odd. I use guiminer myself. I have scanned with malewarebytes, avg, avira, and spybot. It looks like malewarebytes is what you scanned with. Cgminer is the most popular mining program. I would be using it but avg wont let it run because it thinks its a virus.

The old guiminer doesn't work because a change in bitcoins protocol. Cgminer is the best miner out there really.

All an all I am glad you go it fixed.

Your 6770 is useless for mining. I would expect 150-200mhashes out of a 6770. Source here. If you were to keep mining I would not use deepbit. You could also use the linux distro BAMT from a flash drive.  

My two 6950's get my 750mhashes and I will probably have to stop mining with them because of the difficulty increasing the way it is. Soon bitcoins wont be mined with gpu's. I am trying to now use what bitcoins I have and sell high buy low as best I can.


----------

